# Bbq Grill That I Made This Spring #2



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Grates are slide out.



















Tank on the trailer Finally!!!










Final Product with paint and storage box



















1st cookout for the soccer team




























What its all about. Helping kids!


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

That's what I call a grill!!! You did a great job.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I wanna come to your rallies! The contrast in size in pix 6-8 is amazing! Again, great work!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great Job!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Great job!!! Was the instructor smart enough to require proof that it not only looked good but worked too?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Rally BBQ - Awesome Job - Can we buy one with the Outbackers logo on it?

Thor


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Great Job! Do you have to rent extra sapace when you bring it to the campgrounds?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yum!

When's the next cookout?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Cool







Great Job!! Can we borrow that for our Pig Roast Rally?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Well, my mind is completely blown.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'm in awe! When can we come down for a bbq?

VERY COOL!


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

cool...


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice...very nice!

Hopefully you live in a state that allows triple trailer towing.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks good, do you compete in BBQ contest?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Yum!
> 
> When's the next cookout?


Yeah,
My son goes to Ga. Southern, and I come to Statesboro, routinely. Those chickens looked great!!








When does it go into production, and what's the marketing price?? UH...........you need to come to Topsail Hill, in June!!







Our group could REALLY use one of those grilling seafood!!







Did you do the fryer baskets in the picture, too??
Darlene


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all of the woderful comments. It is nice to be able to share this grill with you. I am very happy to be a member of this Outback community. I am going to try to answer some of your questions.



> Was the instructor smart enough to require proof that it not only looked good but worked too?


No but I tell you I could not have done it without him. He was very nice and gave some great advice. Seems like everyone had a opinion when I was building the grill. Everyone builds grills differently.



> Can we buy one with the Outbackers logo on it?


Yes you can. Because this one was my first it took alot longer. I would have to charge 10K to make any money on it







But the net one should go quicker. I dont really intend into going into business but if someone REALLY wanted one like this one I could do it. Most of the ones you see on the internet are Firebox ones and I like direct heating (old school) and more work but better favor (IMHO).



> Do you have to rent extra sapace when you bring it to the campgrounds?


I dont think so but I have not tried it yet... Maybe if the camp host ate some BBQ I might get away with it. I cannot wait to take it camping and cook for the whole campground.



> When's the next cookout?


Today I am cooking for the tennis team. Hamburgers and Hotdogs and French Fries.



> Can we borrow that for our Pig Roast Rally?


Sure you can







Just bring a BIG deposit! Actually cookign a pig in it was a big consideration in the design. I wanted to be able to do that down the road.



> When can we come down for a bbq?


This is a promise to Outbackers. Whenever I get my Outback I will have a big cookout at a campground somewhere!



> Hopefully you live in a state that allows triple trailer towing.


Well, I have checked into this and from what I have seen in GA you cannot tow 2 trailers at once. Although, I did talk to a couple of policemen and they said that most of them either would not know the exact rule or would not write a ticket for someone pulling a TT with a cooker on the back. I might try it one day or I might drive 2 vechicles.



> Looks good, do you compete in BBQ contest?


No. I mostly cook around here for friends and family and HS events. I do alto of voluteer cooking because someone is always having a chicken dinner or a boston butt dinner. I do have a secret homemade BBQ sauce that is out of this world and have always wanted to enter a contest to see how I did. But for now, I just cook around town. I did take my old cooker to St. Geroge Island, FL one time and cooked for 12 hours and ate the meat the whole week.



> When does it go into production, and what's the marketing price?? UH...........you need to come to Topsail Hill, in June!! Our group could REALLY use one of those grilling seafood!! Did you do the fryer baskets in the picture, too??
> Darlene


My dad and I are doing our first chicken dinner as a catering event this summer. I dont grill much seafood but would be willing to learn. I have wanted to get some of those cedar planks and grill some samon. I would like to come to Top Sail this June but will not be able to make it. My wife and I are going to Charleston during that time, I think. Yes those are homemade fryer baskets. We use them to cook the french fries. I can cook about 5 lbs at time and the Kids eat them like no tomorrow.

Well, thanks for looking and the nice comments and fire away with those questions!

Coach Collins


----------

